# In Stock Leupold Riflescopes



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Leupold Riflescope Delivery*

Normally we keep very few Leupold scopes in stock as we can just order them in as needed, however, lately many SKU's have been on back order so we brought in some of the more popular ones so we will have them here for you:

#174176 VX-Freedom 1.5-4x20 - Duplex

#170675 VX-3i 1.5-5x20mm - Duplex

#174179 VX-Freedom Rimfire 2-7x33 - Rimfire MOA

#174178 VX-Freedom 2-7x33 - Duplex

#174180 VX-Freedom 3-9x40 - Duplex

#174185 VX-Freedom 3-9x50 - Duplex

#174665 VX-Freedom 4-12x40 - Tri-MOA

#175079 VX-Freedom 4-12x40 CDS 30mm - Tri-MOA

#177230 VX-Freedom AR 4-12x40 - TMR

#170680 VX-3i 3.5-10x40mm - Duplex

#170684 VX-3i 3.5-10x50mm - Duplex

#171386 VX-5HD 2-10x42mm - Duplex

#171389 VX-5HD 2-10x42mm CDS-ZL2 - FireDot Duplex Illuminated

#178027 VX-5HD 3-15x44mm CDS-ZL2 - HTMR

#171714 VX-5HD 3-15x44mm CDS-ZL2 - Duplex

#172368 VX-5HD 3-15x44mm CDS-ZL2 - FireDot Duplex Illuminated

*We also brought in their:*

#55860 Rifleman Detachable Medium Rings for only $14.99

#117608 Alumina Flip-Back Lens Cover - 44mm VX-6

#117611 Alumina Flip-Back Lens Cover - 36mm VX-6

We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our Recent Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

